# AFI Producing 2021



## Cody Young

Didn’t see an AFI producing discipline thread, figured I would make one since interview notifications are starting to go out for the other disciplines.


----------



## Cody Young

Ended up getting my interview request earlier this evening, about 6 PM EST.


----------



## Chris W

Cody Young said:


> Ended up getting my interview request earlier this evening, about 6 PM EST.


Awesome! Be sure to edit and update your application with the dates and change the prefix.


----------



## denis.bct

Hello everyone!

I hope you are all doing good.

I just wanted to know if somebody who already *interviewed for the AFI producing MFA could share the questions that were asked to him*. 
It is my first film school interview and I do not really know what to expect so such a testimony would be amazingly helpful!

Many thanks and have a great day, 

Denis


----------



## Chris W

denis.bct said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I hope you are all doing good.
> 
> I just wanted to know if somebody who already *interviewed for the AFI producing MFA could share the questions that were asked to him*.
> It is my first film school interview and I do not really know what to expect so such a testimony would be amazingly helpful!
> 
> Many thanks and have a great day,
> 
> Denis


You could check in with the people in the thread from last year:






						AFI Producing 2020
					

Hi, it seemed no one has started a thread for AFI producing program for this year yet?  March is coming! Hope I can find some mates here! How is it going, everyone!



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## denis.bct

Awesome, thanks a lot Chris!


----------



## minari_2103

Did anyone else get an interview at the moment?


----------



## Deleted member 25676

Yes! I head back about my interview in the beginning of January and just had my interview!


----------



## Cody Young

calliegovaars said:


> Yes! I head back about my interview in the beginning of January and just had my interview!


How did it go! Who did you interview with?


----------



## thepenguin

Hello! I just created my account. I had my interview yesterday. I don't know how it went... I was kinda nervous and my Mexican accent got in the way sometimes. The interviewers were very nice though!


----------



## Cody Young

thepenguin said:


> Hello! I just created my account. I had my interview yesterday. I don't know how it went... I was kinda nervous and my Mexican accent got in the way sometimes. The interviewers were very nice though!


I’m sure it went better than you think! Also, who did you end up interviewing with?


----------



## thepenguin

Cody Young said:


> I’m sure it went better than you think! Also, who did you end up interviewing with?


Thank you! I hope so. I interviewed with Sandy Stern and Sam Robertson. They were both very nice!


----------



## ifjohn

thepenguin said:


> Thank you! I hope so. I interviewed with Sandy Stern and Sam Robertson. They were both very nice!


Wow, I will also be interviewed by Sandy Stern! Could you please share your experience in the interview? I'm not sure what questions will be asked and I'm a little nervous.


----------



## thepenguin

ifjohn said:


> Wow, I will also be interviewed by Sandy Stern! Could you please share your experience in the interview? I'm not sure what questions will be asked and I'm a little nervous.


It was more of a conversation instead of a question-answer list interview. We talked about where I am currently and how is my life here, about my current job, what films and shows I've been watching, how were the classes in my bachelor's degree, why AFI, why producing, some other questions about my resume, which career I aspire to have. It lasted around 30 minutes.


----------



## ifjohn

thepenguin said:


> It was more of a conversation instead of a question-answer list interview. We talked about where I am currently and how is my life here, about my current job, what films and shows I've been watching, how were the classes in my bachelor's degree, why AFI, why producing, some other questions about my resume, which career I aspire to have. It lasted around 30 minutes.


Thank you!


----------



## thepenguin

ifjohn said:


> Thank you!


No problem. Good luck!


----------



## Chris W

👀






						What questions do you have for the AFI Conservatory Admissions office?
					

The AFI Conservatory Admissions office has graciously agreed to be interviewed for an article on FilmSchool.org similar to the one that we have with USC.   What questions would you like to ask them? We're compiling a list of questions now and would love to add any questions you might have for...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## thepenguin

Good luck to everybody tomorrow! I hope we get to meet and work together


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to add or update your applications in the tracker if you haven't already.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## thepenguin

I got in!!!


----------



## Cody Young

I’m in! Congrats to everyone who got in. 

I’m probably going to be going to Columbia though, so for those of you who were waitlisted, at least one spot should open up.


----------



## Chris W

thepenguin said:


> I got in!!!





Cody Young said:


> I’m in! Congrats to everyone who got in.
> 
> I’m probably going to be going to Columbia though, so for those of you who were waitlisted, at least one spot should open up.


Woohoo! Congrats! Here's the link to gain access to the private AFI forums so you can meet your classmates:



			PRIVATE CLUB - AFI
		


To those that didn't get in don't give up and you can try again next year. We're interviewing AFI admissions this week so if you have any questions for them please let us know here:






						What questions do you have for the AFI Conservatory Admissions office?
					

The AFI Conservatory Admissions office has graciously agreed to be interviewed for an article on FilmSchool.org similar to the one that we have with USC.   What questions would you like to ask them? We're compiling a list of questions now and would love to add any questions you might have for...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also everyone be sure to *add or update your Applications in our database *to help others and so we can gather the best data about all the different film programs.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## bean

I got in too!! Congrats everyone


----------



## Tianyu Yang

Got in!


----------



## JamesGatz

Hello, I was accepted yesterday. I wanted to ask if anyone knew how AFI handles healthcare? Other universities already have a system but seemingly AFI does not?


----------



## Chris W

Our interview with AFI Admissions is up. 














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## Chris W

For those that are attending now... Are you interested in being interviewed for an article on our site? It'll be a great help to current and future applicants. 






						Current Film School Students: Would you like to be interviewed for an article on the site?
					

Do you currently attend a BA/BFA or MA/MFA film program? Do you want to share the highs and lows of your film school experience with thousands of other community members? Reply to this thread OR direct message me to be added to our interview list!   Please check out our student interview series...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

